
Running helps mice slow cancer growth - brahmwg
http://www.cell.com/cell-metabolism/fulltext/S1550-4131(16)30003-1
======
Errorcod3
Now if only we could get those on chemotherapy to run!

I do not know which would be more difficult, getting patients on chemo to run
or obese Americans? Both are likely to soon die. (Sad but true)

At least the running for the mice was voluntary.

~~~
brahmwg
I think the trick is to have obese/chemo people to run before they become
obese/chemo people, for preventative benefits and to engrain the habits early
on.

In the case of obese people, there is an argument that due to the high impact
nature of running, other forms of exercise may be preferable (imagine the
force of a heavy bodyweight crashing down on a person's joints many,many times
over the course of a run, ouch). Perhaps cycling or swimming would be more
advantageous to the overweight population. Of course, the benefits of walking
are often understated, but certainly the humble stroll could impart a myriad
of benefits to those of ill-health.

I wonder if the same health benefits can be had from involuntary running :P

